# 646 poud catfish



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Check it out.....

This si a Giant mekong Catfish....and guess what...the village ate the darn thing...

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photos/050629/050629_catfish_hmed_9a.hmedium.jpg


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Now*

thats a cow  sow , iffn id been in tha village ida ate to


----------



## asnickers (Apr 16, 2005)

*how*

how in the world did they catch it.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

netted


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Thats my next kayak attempt...  nice picture...TC


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

its Catfish Hunter!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Catfish Imbecile is more like it, I'd probably have a heart attack if that thing came up beside me.
The whole village though? Savages. Hey honey, what's for suppah?
TC


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*catfish*

Yep..they ate it. Apparently the evniromental froups had negotiated with them to keep it alive to be released for breeding, but the damn thing went and did the right thing. It died and the village had food.

David


----------

